

PhpStorm & WebStorm 5.0 Early Access Program started - tomcorrigan
http://blog.jetbrains.com/webide/2012/07/phpstorm-webstorm-5-0-early-access-program-started/

======
DigitalSea
YES! I love PhpStorm, one of the best IDE's around for PHP development so I am
glad to see they've addressed a few major issues as well as added in support
for PHP 5.4 goodness amongst other nice additions like Node.JS.

------
Hikari
I will never buy any single product from jetbrains again. The last one I
bought is rubymine 4. It is buggy and slow. I bought it for the deployment
features but turns out I was completely wrong as they didn't support
capistrano. now they do (supposedly) but I have to pay to upgrade to the 4.5
this is not happening, there is no replacement for the command line and a
simple editor such as sublime text, textmate,..

~~~
davydka
I would never deny that Jetbrains ui's are buggy, but a lot of the tools that
the IDE provides are slick as heck. I've tried popular editors like textmate
and sublime, and Jetbrains' tools' are far better in my opinion. Some of my
favorites pieces are it's super fast indexed search, the diff engine for
merging conflicts, file history with annotations, and nice version control
integration. It makes it very easy to traverse through a large legacy code
base.

Some downsides are different command shortcuts across the different products
(command+shift+f vs ctrl+shift+f) yes I can configure this, but it would be
nice if it was more unified. Also, for Rubymine, I would always go back to the
command line for certain things ruby based.

------
healsdata
SFTP not handling symlinks has been the one headache I've had with PhpStorm
recently. Glad to see it getting fixed.

It's also awesome to see Symfony2 support is coming along and more and more
ways for the IDE to determine what type a variable is.

~~~
tomcorrigan
I too am most excited about the symfony2 support. Especially with regards to
type hinting from the dependency injection container.

------
karlshea
I have to say I love using this IDE, I'm doing a lot of PHP now and it's the
closest to Visual Studio that I can get.

------
ericcholis
I'm from the dreamers camp. I would love to use Sublime Text on a regular
basis. But, it's core mentality of keeping things slim forces me to use PHP
Storm.

Now, I do like PHP Storm, there are quite a few features that I find useful.
Primary of which is the debugger.

------
rickmb
Both times I tried PhpStorm I encountered showstopping bugs that were pretty
damn obvious.

This was not some free beta, but a product I'm supposed to fork over a license
fee for, and hope the issues get solved within a year. That way of doing
business is just not on.

------
MrEnigma
Isn't PHPStorm 4.0 still in beta? Or just come off beta recently? Last time I
used it, it was quite buggy, and that was only a few months ago.

Now there is 5.0, Firefox has messed up our release versioning.

~~~
karlshea
4 has been released for a bit, I haven't run into any real bugs in quite some
time.

5 is just in Early Access, it'll be there for many months to come. Usually
when they start an EAP it's pretty beta still.

